# Huffy Cheater Slick Rust Bucket



## Upchuck79 (Feb 21, 2021)

What to do?? Huffy Stingray Bike is all original - to include the tires. Chain is toast, so that will be replaced. Hate to sink a lot of $$ in parts - seat sissy bar is totally rust - should I paint black or rechrome- do I restore attempt a restoration or sell as is?? What are your thoughts?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 22, 2021)

Very hard to justify chasing parts and spending to much on a$100 bike. If it is something that you desire to have restored then have at it. Certainly getting it running with as little $ into as possible would be first step if you might sell it


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you for the advice. I am not inclined to spend any $$, my efforts are to "dust off", keep original, inflate, make operational and sell. Am inclined to spry the sissy bar black as all chrome is obliterated by rust. What do you think about that one mod? Also, what options for the rusty, formerly chromed handlebars? Spray paint also??


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 22, 2021)

Upchuck79 said:


> I am not inclined to spend any $$,




As far as keeping the cost down I would paint sissy bar and handlebars. There is a crank and sprocket on Feebay also there are aftermarket sissy bars and handlebars that are fairly inexpensive. Sometimes just a few fresh chrome parts really make a bike come back to life. I would do what I could with what is there, then make call on what your willing to invest. I have a few bikes that Im in over my head but it is a labor of love.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks - do not want to spend any $$ on this bike. I have some schwinn sting rays that I am more willing to spend $$. Will paint the Huffy parts and see what kind of attention it draws. Have a girls Huffy same vintage that may attract attention as a pair. Not sure of the market for the Huffy banana bikes??


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 22, 2021)

Like everything  there is a market you just need to get it in front of the right people. It is a difficult one most people who want one want it pristine to display it. All my bikes are intended to be ridden, I display them in my garage but if asked ,down they come tire pressure check then off you go. I think in the warmer climates there might be a better venue for muscle bikes all together. Shipping has put a damper on selling cheap bikes. Well I'm off to the job catch up later. Good luck, clean it, ride it, enjoy it!


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 22, 2021)

Spot on! All my bikes are riders - Museums are for lookers; garages are for riders - I spend my time in the garage - anything mechanical. Not a big fan of museums. Use, ride and enjoy your bikes!


----------

